# Red Dog XII Intarsia



## wdkits1 (Mar 21, 2009)

This Custom Intarsia was made from a photo sent to me by a client of the Nose Art on a Restored WWII P51 Mustang. 


















11" x 14" Cherry frame with Bloodwood accent .
Intarsia consists of 170 pieces from 11 naturally colored woods










Fun Stuff!!


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Never thought I would see wood take the for do pee on a swastika 

Impressive work.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's fantastic! WowZa!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

now that is some exciting work, and what a beautiful job you have dine..sure is good to see your post….keeping warm in the shop i hope…


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

It's a hoot!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That is so nicely done. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Great Job!! I love nose art and have done several fretwork portrait type nose art patterns and cuttings.
Don R


----------

